# [Chilean NR] Leopoldo Ibarra 10.12 3x3 Average 8.25 Single



## lego (Apr 29, 2015)

I want the sub 10


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Apr 29, 2015)

Congrats!
E: use more inpsection...


----------



## rock1t (Apr 29, 2015)

lego said:


> I want the sub 10
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T2Vf_RBFla8



10 seconds with a 3 seconds inspection time?? Why don't you inspect more, you could get faster by 0.13 and get sub-10!


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Apr 29, 2015)

rock1t said:


> 10 seconds with a 3 seconds inspection time?? Why don't you inspect more, you could get faster by 0.13 and get sub-10!



lol yup!


----------



## ottozing (Apr 29, 2015)

Yeah pls less pauses moar inspection. Actual F2L pair solutions look pretty solid and LL seems fine.

Grats on the NR.


----------

